# Rib Pain - Does anyone know what this is?



## Natalie789 (Aug 24, 2013)

So about three months ago I injured my rib. I fell on my side hard, and my ribs started hurting horribly on that side. It hurt to breath in or to put pressure on the ribs. It was very painful for about a month, but there was no bruising or swelling.

For the past couple of months the rib has stopped hurting, but it just feels sorta funny. It's hard to explain. They just feel like they are out of place.

I looked up "dislocated rib" but it said there would be bruising and intense pain, which I don't have.

I'm going to the doctor next week, just thought I'd ask if anyone knows what this could be.


----------



## nevergveup (Feb 18, 2013)

Well it sounds like you fractured or broke a rib.
I have done both and I would bet that it is
not yet fully healed.

It takes time and luckily it don't have any 
lasting side effects or pain from it.

No harm in getting it checked out with a doctor
just to be sure.Your probably still bruised up
on the inside.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Yep, it sounds like you broke your rib.


----------



## MagnificentEddy (Nov 15, 2012)

The only advice I can offer is a second hand annecdote. My Dad broke a rib falling off a motorbike in 1942. He said it hurt for a while but eventually eased. Four years later he was given a thorough medical and the doctor discovered his mis-set rib. Theoretically it can be dangerous so you really should get it properly checked asap. If it's not painful you're probably OK, but best get it checked anyway.


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Years back when my son was a toddler, he brought his head back pretty hard on my upper chest hitting my turquoise bead-like necklace in the process. Apart from him hurting his head and giving me a sharp pain, I was left with a small bruise there for some time, then eventually a lump formed. When I had it examined by a doctor, he told me that the rib had been broken, and the lump was tissue that had formed around it. Perhaps this is what's feeling "funny" to you, but best have it checked, OP.


----------



## Natalie789 (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks for all the answers everyone! Sometimes it still hurts if I lay in certain positions, like right now. Either way, I can almost always feel that there is something just not right. But there are no lumps, bruising, or swelling. From the outside, everything looks normal. 

I don't have health insurance. What will the doctor do? Will I need x-rays?


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It could also be some of the rib muscles that might have subsequently gotten strained or has sustained a pointer of some kind.

If it remains painful, I'd at least try to get it checked out by a Dr.*


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Natalie789 said:


> Thanks for all the answers everyone! Sometimes it still hurts if I lay in certain positions, like right now. Either way, I can almost always feel that there is something just not right. But there are no lumps, bruising, or swelling. From the outside, everything looks normal.
> 
> I don't have health insurance. What will the doctor do? Will I need x-rays?


An x-ray would probably be a good idea, but he/she might just be able to feel what's going on. I say this because my doctor diagnosed my broken rib without an x-ray.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Get the ex-ray ASAP! Healthy people don't break a rib from falling, unless the fall was onto something like a corner or rail. 

I had bone cancer, a tumor in my rib. I had slight pain before it was diagnosed, they saw something on a routine mammogram. They sent me for a sonogram which ruled out what they saw in the mammo but it picked up something on my rib. Sent me for an exray which showed a leasion, then CT scan. It was the CT scan that showed the tumor clear as day growing into my breast and into my lung.

That was nearly three years ago and I miss those ribs, the ended up removing 3. I now get a broken rib pretty easily since my rib cage has been weakened. The pain from a broken rib usually goes away within two months and by the third you feel no pain at all. You're still in pain so something is still not right.


----------



## Natalie789 (Aug 24, 2013)

Anon Pink said:


> Get the ex-ray ASAP! Healthy people don't break a rib from falling, unless the fall was onto something like a corner or rail.
> 
> I had bone cancer, a tumor in my rib. I had slight pain before it was diagnosed, they saw something on a routine mammogram. They sent me for a sonogram which ruled out what they saw in the mammo but it picked up something on my rib. Sent me for an exray which showed a leasion, then CT scan. It was the CT scan that showed the tumor clear as day growing into my breast and into my lung.
> 
> That was nearly three years ago and I miss those ribs, the ended up removing 3. I now get a broken rib pretty easily since my rib cage has been weakened. The pain from a broken rib usually goes away within two months and by the third you feel no pain at all. You're still in pain so something is still not right.


I didn't fall on something, but I fell hard on a cement floor. There was no padding or anything like carpeting. The weird thing was that it didn't hurt at first. It started hurting about five days after the fall. It hurt a lot to breathe in deeply, and of course I got a cold during the summer so coughing was like torture.

Oh, I forgot to mention that I re-injured the rib again by tripping over something about two months ago, which is why the pain could still be there.

I'm not super clumsy. I work in an extremely cluttered, downright hazardous place where there is stuff everywhere on the floor.

I will be going to the doctor this week for sure though.


----------



## Kolors (Sep 27, 2013)

I broke two ribs on my right side in 2007 and I still have issues with them from time to time. Sometimes I will turn a funny way or hit something with that side and I will be sore for weeks still.

The worst part was, there is nothing they can really do for me. Pain meds really do not help much so I just take a couple anti-inflammatory pills and go on about my business.


----------

